# I need a Premeire in the Denver area



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I now no longer need a Premiere. I bought two locally.


----------



## BamaStangGuy (Sep 23, 2011)

I can ship you mine for $60 bucks. TCD746320 No service


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I no longer need a Premiere, but am now looking for someone that would like to trade their Series 3 or sale me for my lifetime Tivo Series 2 boxes that I have.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Too bad you don't need a premier, I live in Aurora and I have one that was upgraded with a 2TB drive for sale. I bought it off Amazon and never hooked it up because I decided to go with a TivoHD.

I will soon have my S2DT for sell. It has the prom mod..,.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

so I couldn't give any advice on schools and such


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Lesliebrawn said:


> I was looking for advice on moving to the Denver area! What are great areas to live that is close to downtown and has great schools? My kids are in Kindergarten, 3rd, 4th and 7th grades.


You rally can't go wrong in the mile high city especially when you say near downtown. Replay is about 20 minutes from downtown and I'm about the same going east. Most say Cherry Creek schools are the best and charters are really taking off here also. You may want to rent an apartment until you get your bearings but you really can't go wrong in this metro area.

Also keep in ming, the city of Denver isn't all that large as big cities go but the metro area is large.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

So that is an area to avoid. But of course, there is crime everywhere in America/metro Denver. It is a cottage industry. 
Avoid schools close to government housing projects. Usually the teachers in those areas are inundated with unloved/unwanted/undisciplined children, so it pulls the whole school down. Those housing projects can be in some really decent neighborhoods.


----------

